# St. Jean BMQ on August 14th. Who's going?



## soldiersoon (6 Jun 2006)

I got my call on June 5th for a BMQ starting on the 14th of August. I've been accepted for NCM Infantry with PPCLI. I can't wait. I'm from Sudbury Ontario. I'd like to chat with some people that are also going.


----------



## Tyrone_88 (28 Jun 2006)

Any of you guys going for August 14th BMQ?

I hope I don't have trouble with the running, I've mostly been trying to bulk up and have been lifting weights a lot. Push ups and sit ups are no problem and I don't think I'm out of shape. I've been running one to two times a week. I should be able to get my cardio up there by august. 

I hope :-\ 

                                           

(Mod edit to correct title.)


----------



## aesop081 (28 Jun 2006)

Tyrone_88 said:
			
		

> Any of you guys going for August 14th BMQ?
> 
> . I've been running one to two times a week.



Methinks you will have to do more than that..........alot more


----------



## Tyrone_88 (28 Jun 2006)

I'll be there.

Infantry RCR (wanted PPCLI) 
from Smithville Ont.


----------



## aesop081 (28 Jun 2006)

Tyrone_88 said:
			
		

> I'll be there.
> 
> Infantry RCR (wanted PPCLI)
> from Smithville Ont.



I am there

sensor operator, Maritime patrol
from Montreal, Quebec


Now go for a run......the do it again every day


----------



## Tyrone_88 (28 Jun 2006)

I've just been focusing on beefing up. A couple months I was 6'1 155 and now I'm at 180. Its just harder to build muscle when your running all the time. But I guess I gotta do it. I'm going for a run right now!


----------



## aesop081 (28 Jun 2006)

Tyrone_88 said:
			
		

> I've just been focusing on beefing up. A couple months I was 6'1 155 and now I'm at 180. Its just harder to build muscle when your running all the time. But I guess I gotta do it. I'm going for a run right now!



Bulking up wont do you any good as an infantryman if you cant get yourself from point A to point B in a timely and orderly fashion.

Hard to lead from the front if you are strugling in the rear


----------



## paracowboy (28 Jun 2006)

Tyrone_88 said:
			
		

> I've just been focusing on beefing up.


not required. Strength, not size. Stamina, not size.


----------



## GAP (28 Jun 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> not required. Strength, not size. Stamina, not size.



So right   Everybody carries their rucks, but can you do the mile after mile with it in crushing heat. Stamina is everything, and even then it takes a lot of* gutting it out*, especially early on


----------



## Tyrone_88 (29 Jun 2006)

Do any of you guys know what the farthest distance we will have to run is? I think I heard 12 K some where. Hopefully I'm mistaken. I ran 4 km last night and thats my limit for now.


----------



## CanadianGrunt (29 Jun 2006)

I wouldn't be to obsessive over running as long as you can do at least 5km, they will work you up to doing the 14km goal if that's correct info. I mean look at the min requirements it doesn't say you need to be doing 5km a day so I figure if you can, you'll be fine. I agree you'll need strength, stamina, and mental stamina, so don't worry about "beefing up"  work on conditioning yourself. Check this site out for ideas on what to keep working on to keep in top shape for training. http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/site/soyez_prets/suggestion_e.asp


----------



## Tyrone_88 (29 Jun 2006)

How come its seems like  theres hardly any of us going for August 14th BMQ? So far its just three people including me that I know of.


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jun 2006)

I guess that the rest of your Course are not members of Army.ca........Are you going to do anything about that?


----------



## paracowboy (29 Jun 2006)

Tyrone_88 said:
			
		

> Do any of you guys know what the farthest distance we will have to run is?


doesn't matter. Run until the person leading it stops. Run at the pace they set, as far as they want to go.

As I've stated on a number of occaisions, you should be aiming to do 10 kms in 40 minutes.


----------



## ready to go (29 Jun 2006)

I have all my testing done and am on the merit list waiting for the call. Is there a deadline or anything for getting into the 14 Aug BMQ? I'm up to 10 k running and actually lost 7 lbs. through the course of my PT. One more question, I was told by my recruiting interviewer that the infantry are required to run a LOT more than the basic standard. I was told to set my goals in the 2.4 k to 8:45 and work up to run 15 k. Not as if I am going to drop those goals if it isn't true...I'll just train harder if it is.

One more question. During BMQ and all other training is there a policy that prohibits you from bringing your own juice or tea to drink?


----------



## Tyrone_88 (3 Jul 2006)

During BMQ and all other training is there a policy that prohibits you from bringing your own juice or tea to drink?
[/quote]

In my St. Jean booklet it says you are prohibited from bringing any food items whatsoever into your quarters. I don't  know if you can have your own stuff outside your quarters. I would probably say no because I don't think they want recruits consuming a whole bunch of stuff that could have supplements or steroids in them.


----------



## justind (6 Jul 2006)

Add me to the list, im going Aug14th as well.    :threat:


----------



## Tyrone_88 (6 Jul 2006)

Welcome aboard


----------

